# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  *BREAKING NEWS* Wand vs Arona III

## Panzerfaust

Don't have much time on the net lately but saw this posted on sherdog:


TATAME a very credible brazilian site has reported that arona spoke with them and said:

'Como a imprensa japonesa e a DSE, empresa responsável pela organização do Pride, estão divulgando e foi publicado no conceituado jornal japonês Daily Sports, eles me querem na disputa pelo cinturão'

Since the japanese business is DSE, the business responsible for organizing pride, I am divulging and was made public in the japanese jornal Daily Sports, they want me to fight for the title. 

'Eu acho o Minotouro um excelente atleta, mas ele chegou bem depois nessa história toda pela disputa do cinturão... Essa disputa entre mim e o Wanderlei já é antiga e não tem jeito, vamos resolver isso agora, chega de embolação. Mesmo com todos os acontecimentos estaria 1 a 1 e essa nova luta seria a prova dos 9, o tira teima, a melhor de três',

I think minatouro is an excellent athlete, but he was was back in this story of fighting for the belt. these figtht between me and wandy is old and there is no way, we need to resolve this now, enough is enough. Even with everything that has happened it is still 1 and one and this fight will be the 9's proof (Brazilian saying), or the best of 3.

------

I for one do not want to see that shit, i do think Wand would win especially coming off his first ever KO loss. I wonder what happened to him fighting lil Nog? I for one hope this is just rumour.

----------


## Standard01

I agree, I don't want to see that rubber match.

----------

